# The Warmaster Horus Conversion



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

This was my first major conversion, and in the end i had to sculpt my own head for him.

Built from =I= tyrus and MANY bits:




























C&C most welcome 

*** YAY 2nd Post ***


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Pretty cool indeed. Not sold on the wolf head though, seems odd that it isn't hanging down.


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

That's my one gripe on it, but it's solid other wise.


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

i've gotten that gripe a lot, but honestly, i rather liked it as more of a shoulderpad decoration than just a wolf-pelt cape so i did it that way instead.

thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Luciferi (Mar 2, 2008)

VERY nice.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

very good how long did that take you?


----------



## SteveBerenyi (May 2, 2008)

about a solid week of workin on it 2 hrs a day.

thanks for the response.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

yeah it looks like a sweet conversion, other than the wolf thing.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

nice conversion k::so_happy:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Other than the wolf head (and thats just because of its angle, the pelt round the back looks good) it looks great. Very nice work on his head. Also a great idea using Tyrus as a conversion base. I'd never thought of using =][= as a basis for Primarchs. You planning any others?


----------



## Lord Commander Erus (May 1, 2008)

I'm pushing him to do Lorgar or Mortarion for his other CSM armies. He'll do one.. I won't quit... *pokes Steve with 'stick repeatedly*


----------

